# My latest build (AR content)



## Ajohnson0587 (Mar 20, 2015)

I bought this StagArms Model 2 a few yrs ago for my wife to shoot. After a yr she wanted another one so I built her one the way she wanted, the stag was retired into the safe. Over the last 6 months I was looking at it thinking what to do (sell it, give it to my brother, or freshen her up) I decided to freshen her up since my brother finally bought an AR of his own, here's the build specs.

-Started with a StagArms model 2 complete rifle
-kept the lower, upper, barrel, and BCG
-12" Fortis Rev II Keymod rail
-Lantac Dragon Muzzle brake
-Troy Industries Adjustable gas Block
-Raptor Ambi charging handle
-Magpul Moe Grip & stock
-Magpul MS3 sling & Sling plate
-Spikes Tactical HD buffer
-CMC 3.5lb single stage Flat Trigger
-KNS Percision Trigger/Hammer pin set.
-Aero Percision Scope mount
-Vortex CrossFire II scope (BDC)
-Troy Industries 45* Back up sights (not installed when Pictures were taken but are now on the gun)


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice, how do you like the trigger.


----------



## 4x4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice weapon


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Mar 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> Nice, how do you like the trigger.



I love the trigger, i own 4 more lol. it breaks like glass at 3.7lbs, no creep, super easy install since its one contained unit. I love the Flat style too.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2015)

It sure is Purtty!


----------

